# Bloodlines???!!!! Help Please



## glovera (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I am new to showing and breeding pitbulls so I am trying to gather some information before I make my moves! How do you find out a pitbulls bloodline? I see a lot of people say things like 2x roc/ruby, or 3x Mr Miagi on top and 2x gauge on bottom....so on and so forth. I have a pitbull with papers, but this is not listed on them, so how do I find this information out??


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

2x or 3x means that particular dog can be found that many times in the ped. it does not mean anything good necissarily . How old is your dog? and saying you are new to breeding are you planning to breed already after just getting into the breed ? post your dogs ped if you want info on your dogs lines we can help you with that. Hope to see you around here for awhile learning


----------



## glovera (Dec 13, 2012)

no im not necessarily into breeding persay....im more interested in showing dogs, but I want an overall knowledge so that when my puppy...whos 5mths now.... is a few years older I can continue to better the breed... here are his peds....

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I really like that ped. Mostly nice clean dogs that aren't overdone!

And I love that old school stuff on the bottom way back.

Congrats on your new pup. Remember to get some titles on that boy before breeding and look for a female with titles too!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If you are looking to get into breeding the American Bully, I honestly don't place as much emphasis on titles as I do on health-testing. People are spending thousands of dollars on these dogs, and they aren't concerned about their health or longevity. As a result, we're seeing hip dysplasia, skin conditions, all kinds of badness. I myself am a weekend title chaser, but sometimes I feel like the most important thing I did for my breed was get my dogs in the OFA database.

On the subject of bloodlines, it is useful information for a breeder to have, but a lot of bloodline talk is simply advertisement, trying to look impressive to the newbies. People who really know APBTs and AmBullies are going to say, "That's nice, now what have you actually *done *with your dogs?" The show ring can be fun and addictive, but to breed the total package, you have to do more. Weight pull, obedience, dog sports, etc. And, as previously mentioned, health-testing.

Stick around, friend. We'll load so much info into your brain you'll be wishing you could stick a flash drive into your ear.


----------



## glovera (Dec 13, 2012)

I completely agree that health ad longevity are very important factors that not every breeder takes into account. Whenever I inquire about a puppy I ask if they have vet references so I can get a professional opinion of the parents and puppies and if they cant provide me with one I move on. I understand that not everyone can afford taking their dogs to the vet I have seen some really gorgeous dogs that have never seen a vet, but I also feel that if you cant take them then this is just not something you should be doing. When I do feel that I am educated enough to move forward in some years, I do ot want to be an irresponsible breeder! I look forward to the tons of information you guys want to give!! Aything on teaching a dog to stack, obedience training, weight training would be greatly appreciataed!!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

When I refer to health-testing, it isn't so much your regular vet checks. Vets miss a lot. Genetic health-testing takes place typically when a dog is 2 years old -- which is one reason why breeding at a year or a year and a half is a bad idea -- and involves things like taking x-rays to rate the hip sockets, or drawing blood to test for thyroid. Things like that are done by your veterinarian and then the findings are submitted to places like the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals for a review by a panel of veterinarians. There is also PennHip, which is said to be more accurate, but admittedly I don't know much about it.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
PennHIP Home

Here's my own dog as an example. She has had several things tested. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Here is an example of a dog who has essentially failed his OFA. Findings like this, while not what any breeder wants to see, are very useful information about the relative health of a line. In the case of this dog, you can see that the sire also had problems, which gives you a more complete picture. I have a lot of respect for Lion's Gate and other breeders who health-test and aren't afraid to release non-passing results. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

I have to hop off here, but hopefully others can help you with your other questions soon.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Ah yeah, I thought I forgot to mention something on my post lol.


----------



## glovera (Dec 13, 2012)

ok great thanks a lot I will go look into this right now!!!


----------

